# World Dog Show 2015



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

The WDS starts tomorrow. It is being held this year in Milan, Italy. There were club shows today (basically specialties I believe), but the main show runs from tomorrow till Sunday. 

As usual I will post results as I see them. 

Results can be found here: http://results.wds2015.com/en/

Day 1 (Thurs) is Groups 6, 7, 8
6: Scenthounds
7: Pointing Dogs
8: Retrievers, Flushers, Water Dogs

Day 2 (Fri): Groups 2 and 4
2: Pinscher and Schnauzer - Molossoid and Swiss Mountain and Cattledogs
4: Dachshunds

Day 3 (Sat): Groups 3, 5, 10
3: Terrier
5:Spitz and primitive types
10: Sighthounds

Day 4 (Sun): Groups 1 and 9
1: Sheepdogs and Cattledogs (except Swiss Cattledogs)
9: Companion and Toy Dogs
BIS


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

There are also club shows thurs-sat as well. But I will be only posting results from the main show.


----------



## Sscot (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks for the reminder, for some weird reason, I thought it was next week.


----------



## Alla (Mar 25, 2015)

Am I blind, or is there no category that GSDs would fall into?


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'd presume they would be in the sheepdogs and cattle dogs AKA herding dogs.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

As always, thanks for the reminder and the work you do keeping everyone up-to-date with results and pictures.


----------



## Alla (Mar 25, 2015)

It's such weird phrasing though... And both groups 2 and the sheepdogs one have cattlesdogs?

And there's a separate group for dachshunds?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Random BOBs from Group 6*

Basset Artesian Normand: Fricassee De Lapin Da Terra Quente from Portugal










GONCZY POLSKI: Husaria Klusujaca Sfora from Poland










Smallandsstovare: Champerin Bertta from Finland










*Group 7:* 

Ariege Pointer: Oriflamme Royal Meldor-Sept from Poland










Weimaraner Short hair: Driftwood's Quik Draw from The Netherlands (born in US)










Longhaired Weim: Ioulos Van T' Weimland from The Netherlands










Slovakian Rough Haired Pointer: Cian Zo Zezul At Stormdancer from England










*From Group 8:*

Kooikerhondje: Feijan's Damian from The Netherlands 










Labrador Retriever: Loch Mor Romeo from Italy










English Springer Spaniel: Barecho Play Now Pay Later from Sweden


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Alla said:


> Am I blind, or is there no category that GSDs would fall into?


GSDs are in group 1


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Alla said:


> It's such weird phrasing though... And both groups 2 and the sheepdogs one have cattlesdogs?
> 
> And there's a separate group for dachshunds?


Group 2 is Swiss cattledogs, group 1 are cattle dogs not from Switzerland. And yes Dachshunds have their own group, each coat variety has three sizes as well.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I would also like to post an RIP to the 5 handlers, 19 dogs, and truck driver from Russia who died in a head on collision earlier this week. The handlers and dogs were in their way to the Worlds.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Forgot to mention there are about 30k entries this year.


*More Random BOBs:

Group 6:*

Dalmatian: Dalmino Voodoo Vision from Croatia










Basset Hound: Buffobass Caramel-Vanilla Ice Creame from Russia










*Group 7:*

Braque St. Germain: Issan De La Diane De Belrem	from France 










Picard Spaniel: De Giulina Passemarais from Austria










*Group 8:*

English Cocker: Francini's Day By Day from Italy










Golden Retriever: Dewmist Silk Screen (11 year old Veteran) from Hungary


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

That Picardy spaniel is beautiful! 

And yes, GSDs are in group 1, that's the shepherd group. Nothing weird about it, lol.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Lagotto Romagnolo BOB (group 8): Dante Delle Gualdarie from Italy










American Cocker BOB (group 8): Afterglow Dragon Quest from US


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Group 6 Winners*

1) Dalmatian: Dalmino Voodoo Vision from Croatia










2) Bloodhound: Loamy Lane'S'S Lewis from Russia










3) PBGV: Black Majesty's Rollercoaster Del Lago Degli Orsi from Croatia










4) Basset Artesian Normand: Fricassee De Lapin From Terra Quente from Portugal


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Group 7 Winners: *

1) Gordon Setter- Ludstar Frederick Frankenstein from Italy 










2) Bracco Italiano- Botero from Italy










3) Short Haired Weim- Driftwood's Quik Draw from The Netherlands










4) German Wirehaired Pointer- Lex Vom Gheller from Italy


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Group 8 Winners: *

1) American Cocker- Afterglow Dragon Quest from USA










2) Flat Coated Retriever- Starworkers Legend Continues from Denmark










3) Labrador Retriever- Loch Mor Romeo from Italy










4) Golden Retriever- Dewmist Silk Screen from Hungary


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

If anyone wants a picture of a specific breed winner that has not been posted yet. Let me know and I will try and find it. Some breed winners will be hard to find if I can find one. 

If the breed has not shown yet I will post when it shows.


----------



## beardiedawg (Apr 16, 2012)

I was at my vet on Monday and saw a dog that looked like a smaller Pharaoh Hound. They told me the breed, which of course I don't remember (I think it started with a T) and said they were headed over to show him there.


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

ChaosIsAWelm - I would love to see a photo of the Hellenic Hound (Segugio Ellenico in Italian) breed winner if there is one. I tried to find one online but couldn't. I know it's a super rare breed and would never finish anywhere but there is a breed group. Thank you for offering!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

beardiedawg said:


> I was at my vet on Monday and saw a dog that looked like a smaller Pharaoh Hound. They told me the breed, which of course I don't remember (I think it started with a T) and said they were headed over to show him there.


I do not know about T, but was it a Cirneco Dell Etna?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

heidizag said:


> ChaosIsAWelm - I would love to see a photo of the Hellenic Hound (Segugio Ellenico in Italian) breed winner if there is one. I tried to find one online but couldn't. I know it's a super rare breed and would never finish anywhere but there is a breed group. Thank you for offering!!


Will see what I can find.

EDIT: There were 4 entered. The BOB winner's name was Ektor, but finding a pic with just that is going to be hard.


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Will see what I can find.
> 
> EDIT: There were 4 entered. The BOB winner's name was Ektor, but finding a pic with just that is going to be hard.


yeah I really wouldn't expect there to be any photos but figured I'd ask just in case!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

heidizag said:


> yeah I really wouldn't expect there to be any photos but figured I'd ask just in case!!


Aha I think I found him, took some digging










Dog was also BOB veteran.

Instead of searching Hellenic Hound Ektor, I plugged in Hellenikos Ichnilatis Ektor and it came up.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Pics Canine Chronicle took*

Yesterday- http://caninechronicle.com/around_g...lub-shows-milan-italy-by-michelle-steigmeyer/

Today-http://caninechronicle.com/around_g...-dog-show-milan-italy-by-michelle-steigmeyer/


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Day 1 Veteran Group Winners:*

1) Golden Retriever- Dewmist Silk Screen from Hungary (11 year old)










2) Short Haired Vizsla- Queen Of Skyrocket from Hungary (8 year old)










3) English Cocker- Cockergold Fame For Life from Denmark (8 year old)










4) Spanish Water Dog- Zorrazo Zardon from Italy (9 year old)


----------



## Na-Tasha (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for posting the pictures!  I knew Weims came in a long haired variety but I don't think I've ever seen a photo of one until now...I like!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Na-Tasha said:


> Thanks for posting the pictures!  I knew Weims came in a long haired variety but I don't think I've ever seen a photo of one until now...I like!


Your welcome. Yeah a lot of them are really pretty. I do not like the ones that look like they have patchy coats. I really wish we can get them reinstated in our standard or as a separate breed. It is a shame they were kicked out to begin with.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

I'd love to see the Chow, whenever they show


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

grab said:


> I'd love to see the Chow, whenever they show


Chows are in group 5 so they show on Saturday.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

I'd like to see who won whippets (if they've shown yet).


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

KodiBarracuda said:


> I'd like to see who won whippets (if they've shown yet).


Whippets are in Group 10, they show Saturday.


----------



## beardiedawg (Apr 16, 2012)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> I do not know about T, but was it a Cirneco Dell Etna?


That looks like him. Goes to show what I thought I heard him say.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

ChaosIsAWeim- Will Mudi's be shown?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> ChaosIsAWeim- Will Mudi's be shown?


Mudi's are in Group 1, they show on Sunday.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Mudi's are in Group 1, they show on Sunday.


Thanka for the info! 
Yeah, That's wonderful! They are still a breed I'm in love in with, so that makes me excited!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Thanka for the info!
> Yeah, That's wonderful! They are still a breed I'm in love in with, so that makes me excited!


There are 11 of them entered.


----------



## Paviche (Aug 26, 2011)

I would love to see the Brittany! Thanks for posting everything!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Paviche said:


> I would love to see the Brittany! Thanks for posting everything!


Gyl De La Plaine Marat from Italy


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Aha I think I found him, took some digging
> 
> [


Oh wow thank you!!! I never get to see my dog's breed anywhere. He is gorgeous!! And looks just like my Argos, should have entered him


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

heidizag said:


> Oh wow thank you!!! I never get to see my dog's breed anywhere. He is gorgeous!! And looks just like my Argos, should have entered him


Your welcome


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Random BOBs: Group 2*

Bulldog: Coster Soto from Mexico










Austrian Pinscher- Ferdinand Von Der Rosenbrück from Austria










Cao de Castro Laboreiro- Balli from Italy










Caucasian Ovtcharka- Baskoy Zver Ezhik Grey from Italy










Danish Swedish Farmdog- Fedderet's Bambi from Sweden










Fila Brasileiro- Eron Encostas Dos Taures from Italy










Hovawart- Hayaklause Ingrid from Finland










Landseer- Isaeus Horae Us Arsnouphis from The Netherlands










Tibetan Mastiff- Naslediye Tibeta Latifa Krasavitsa from Russia










Tornjak- Vulcan Boss-Tor from Czech Republic


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

dogs are awesome.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*There are picture up from the group winners from yesterday. I will put links to the ones I did not do already.
*
Puppy- http://results.wds2015.com/en/Wds/WdsSpecialGroupDetails/WDS/4-11

Minor Puppy-http://results.wds2015.com/en/Wds/WdsSpecialGroupDetails/WDS/3-11

Breeders-http://results.wds2015.com/en/Wds/WdsSpecialGroupDetails/WDS/2-11

Brace-

http://results.wds2015.com/en/Wds/WdsSpecialGroupDetails/WDS/1-11


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Group 2 Winners:* pics to come

1) Cane Corso- Brutus from Spain 










2) Black Mini Schnauzer- Dreamkiss Kickback from Russia










3) Leonberger- My Leogrif Barthes from Russia










4) Affenpinscher- Zip-A-Didoda V. Tani Kazari from Indonesia


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Group 4 Winners:* pics to come

1) Standard Wire Haired Dachshund- Piumetta Del Mio Cappello from Italy










2) Rabbit Wire Haired Dachshund- Baltiyskiy Talisman Istoriya Lubvi from Russia










3) Standard Smooth Dachshund- Zoldachs Filosofic from Romania










4) Miniature Wire Haired Dachshund- Caro Marzio Del Wanhelsing from Italy


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

I generally don't like the look of dachshunds, but that no.1 wire haired standard is very appealing! ...especially compared to two below him. The standard smooth looks wrong starting from behind the shoulders to the hind end, and the miniature wire just strikes me as odd all way round. Minis are supposed to be larger than kaninchen, but this mini looks way more fragile than the kaninchen wire no.2. 

I'm curious about the pic of Brutus the Cane Corso! 

Dislike the Fila. He's so butt-high! Steep stifles. There must be so much stress on his front. The longer I look at him the more I'm thinking he looks like he's gonna topple over. 

Oh, and pretty Austrian pinscher!  Tornjak looks ravishing too.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Avie said:


> I generally don't like the look of dachshunds, but that no.1 wire haired standard is very appealing! ...especially compared to two below him. The standard smooth looks wrong starting from behind the shoulders to the hind end, and the miniature wire just strikes me as odd all way round. Minis are supposed to be larger than kaninchen, but this mini looks way more fragile than the kaninchen wire no.2.
> 
> I'm curious about the pic of Brutus the Cane Corso!
> 
> ...


The Corso pic will have to wait till tomorrow, I can not find a pic that I can be sure is him.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

I'd love to see the Eurasier when they show! I'm a little bit obsessed with them at the moment


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Effisia said:


> I'd love to see the Eurasier when they show! I'm a little bit obsessed with them at the moment


Eurasiers are in group 5, they show tomorrow.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Found some Short vids from Yesterday's judging
*
Group 6 judging- https://www.youtube.com/watch?app=desktop&persist_app=1&v=b5_u7D3pjUQ

Group 7- https://www.youtube.com/watch?app=desktop&persist_app=1&v=8j8vvsW7Vbo

Group 8- https://www.youtube.com/watch?app=desktop&persist_app=1&v=BOvlhLG9GkQ


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

That's it. I need a Hovawart.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> That's it. I need a Hovawart.


They are an FSS breed. http://www.hovawartclub.org/home.html :wink:


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Already been there and totally contacted a couple breeders for more breed information


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Xeph said:


> That's it. I need a Hovawart.


What do you like about them?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Found some Short vids from Yesterday's judging
> 
> Group 6 judging- https://www.youtube.com/watch?app=desktop&persist_app=1&v=b5_u7D3pjUQ
> 
> ...



Breeds in the final cut of each group in order

Group 7:

German Wirehaired Pointer
German Shorthaired Pointer
Portuguese Pointer
Large Munsterlander
Slovakian Rough Haired Pointer
Gordon Setter
Bracco Italiano
Shorthaired Vizsla
Braque de l´Ariege
Shorthaired Weimaraner

Group 6:

Grand Basset Griffon Vendeen
Bloodhound
Dalmatian
Beagle
Basset Hound
PBGV
Rhodesian Ridgeback
Basset Artesian Normand
Dunker
Transylvanian Hound (I think)

Group 8:

Nova scotia Duck Tolling Retriever
Lab
Flat Coat Retriever
Golden
American Cocker
Curly Coat Retriever
English Springer Spaniel
Spanish Water Dog
Irish Water Spaniel
Barbet
Portuguese Water Dog


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Breeds in the final cut of each group in order
> 
> Group 8:
> 
> ...




Do you have a picture of the barbet?


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

found a video of Caucasian Ovtcharka- Baskoy Zver Ezhik Grey from Italy Nice !!!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyIF-ZUpKx4


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

cookieface said:


> What do you like about them?


 The general look, the size, German style animal, more one person-y. Aloof. The structure appeals to me very much. Longer bodied, moderately angled without having a gross straight rear, expressive. I want to learn more about them and meet some. There are a few breeders in the states, a couple I could feasibly drive to visit.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

cookieface said:


> Do you have a picture of the barbet?


Poppenspäler's Impress Me from France


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> The general look, the size, German style animal, more one person-y. Aloof. The structure appeals to me very much. Longer bodied, moderately angled without having a gross straight rear, expressive. I want to learn more about them and meet some. There are a few breeders in the states, a couple I could feasibly drive to visit.


Plus they seem to be a very healthy breed.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

There are a couple Hovawarts I occasionally see walking around town when I'm commuting. Really stable, solid dogs, owner oriented, not impressed by loud traffic/trains/trucks and such. The man they walk with was pleasantly surprised when I correctly guessed their breed.  He's had different dogs over the years, he used to walk with a black and tan and a blond dog, but I haven't seen the blond one in a long while. He now walks with two black and tans.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Veteran Group Winners Day 2*

1) Black Giant Schnauzer- Gently Born Elegant Man from Poland










2) Central Asian Ovtcharka- Berendey Edil from Italy 










3) Dogo Argentino- Kitucho Del Blender from Argentina










4) Cane Corso- Stanley Pat Tornado from Russia


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Xeph said:


> The general look, the size, German style animal, more one person-y. Aloof. The structure appeals to me very much. Longer bodied, moderately angled without having a gross straight rear, expressive. I want to learn more about them and meet some. There are a few breeders in the states, a couple I could feasibly drive to visit.


Cool!



ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Poppenspäler's Impress Me from France


Thanks! Cute little ragamuffin.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*More Random BOBs: Group 2*

Doberman Pinscher- Oz Di Casa Giardino from Italy










Dogo Argentino- Tano Del Litoral from Italy










Rottweiler- Onda del Calabresi from Italy










Cimarron Uruguayo- El Retorno Vito from Sweden


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yesterday's pics have been edited.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Other Group photos*

Puppy- http://results.wds2015.com/en/Wds/WdsSpecialGroupDetails/WDS/4-12

Minor Puppy- http://results.wds2015.com/en/Wds/WdsSpecialGroupDetails/WDS/3-12

Brace- http://results.wds2015.com/en/Wds/WdsSpecialGroupDetails/WDS/1-12


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Pictures of breeds already asked for*

Chow Chow- King Of Egypt De Los Perros De Bigo from Spain










Eurasier- Delhys Yelcro Des Legendes De Retz from France










Whippet- Jesrae Game Of Thrones from The Netherlands


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

is it just me or are a lot of these dogs fat?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Random BOBs Day 3:*

Group 3:

Miniature Bull Terrier- Grasco's Honky Tonky from Ireland










German Hunt Terrier- Tara Von Kleinem Fluss from Bosnia Herzegovina










Staffordshire Bull Terrier- Silent Brawler Izabella from Slovakia










Japanese Terrier- Ozaki Farm Jp's Fuji from Poland










Wire Haired Fox Terrier- Kingarthur Van Foliny Home 










*Group 5:*

American Akita- Estava Rain Only Style Remains from Norway










Greenland Dog- Wild Trekker H'pirate from France










Finnish Lapphund- Lapinlumon Ilo from Norway










Lapponian Herder- Suukkosuun Shamaani from Finland










Norwegian Buhund- Gnipagrottans Eskil Frekeson from Sweden


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Kayota said:


> is it just me or are a lot of these dogs fat?


laughing to myself,,, had that say to me so many times about my GSD's in the ring since you couldn't count their ribs... So far I like the dogs that have been posted that have normal portion of meat on them...


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Group 10:*

Afghan Hound- Agha Djari's Blue Steel from Germany










Azawakh- Azamour Nur from Finland










Sloughi- Mahalia Schuru-Esch-Schams from Germany 










Greyhound- Intermittent Du Spectacle Ad Honores from France


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Do you have the BOB Galgo Espanol?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Avie said:


> Do you have the BOB Galgo Espanol?


Tried looking for a pic earlier but could not find one that I was sure was right. I will probably dig a little further.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Group 3 Winners: *pics to come

1) Wirehaired Fox Terrier- Kingarthur Van Foliny Home from Belgium










2) Lakeland Terrier- Rus Terrier Cardenal Linda La Reina from Russia










3) Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier- Cameron Rockferry from Sweden










4) Jack Russel Terrier- Smackjack Dangerzone from Norway


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Group 5 Winners:* pics to come

1) Standard Mexican Hairless- Zoe (Mendez) from Mexico










2) Samoyed- Smiling Snowball Moon Sonnet from Estonia










3) Pomeranian- Dan-Star-Kom Sweet Soul Kiss from Russia










4) Cirneco dell Etna- Hadranensis Uliva from Italy


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Group 10 Winners:* pics to come

1) Italian Greyhound- Lady Godiva Dei Raggi Di Luna from Italy (must have made a mistake from my earlier post, so deleted that)










2) Afghan Hound- Agha Djari's Blue Steel from Germany










3) Azawakh- Azamour Nur from Finland










4) Sloughi- Mahalia Schuru-Esch-Schams from Germany (another mistake corrected from earlier post)


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

PatriciafromCO said:


> laughing to myself,,, had that say to me so many times about my GSD's in the ring since you couldn't count their ribs... So far I like the dogs that have been posted that have normal portion of meat on them...


they don't need to have ribs showing but they should have a tuck... which a lot of these dogs lack


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Not every breed is meant to have a dramatic tuck. The majority of these animals look pretty great. Drooling over that Dogo


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Xeph said:


> Not every breed is meant to have a dramatic tuck. The majority of these animals look pretty great. Drooling over that Dogo


Yep, not all breeds will. No matter how thin Bug is, for instance, she has zero tuck. Like ribs visible and spine visible and she still has no tuck. It just ain't happening, because her chest isn't sufficiently deep. 

I am developing a thing for sloughi. IDEK.

ETA: And scrolling back, if you actually look at those dogs you can see where the ribcage stops on almost all of them. Would I maybe take a pound off? Sure. Fat? Nah. Nothing like some of the stuff I see in AKC rings, for sure, and WAY better than I'm used to.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Not every breed is meant to have a dramatic tuck. The majority of these animals look pretty great. Drooling over that Dogo


Which one the BOB winner or the Veteran BOB/Group placer?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Day 3 Veteran Group Winners*

1) Samoyed- Pilgrimage Snowball from Estonia










2) Pomeranian- Powerpom Casino Royale from Italy










3) Afghan Hound- Al-Nacira Bint Roula Von Haussman from Sweden










4) Alaskan Malamute- Garcon Grand Slam from Estonia


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Other Group Photos*

Puppy- http://results.wds2015.com/en/Wds/WdsSpecialGroupDetails/WDS/4-13

Minor Puppy- http://results.wds2015.com/en/Wds/WdsSpecialGroupDetails/WDS/3-13

Breeders- http://results.wds2015.com/en/Wds/WdsSpecialGroupDetails/WDS/2-13

Brace- http://results.wds2015.com/en/Wds/WdsSpecialGroupDetails/WDS/1-12


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Like before if there are any breed BOBs you would like to see, let me know and I will see what I can do. I can't always find pictures, but will try.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Which one the BOB winner or the Veteran BOB/Group placer?


Both of em LOL. Beautifully conditioned


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Both of em LOL. Beautifully conditioned


Indeed they are. I also like the Cimarron.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*For Jazzy*

Mudi BOB- Köves-Bérci Betyár Dongó from Hungary










*Other Random BOBs Group 1*

GSD- Groovy Di Casa Massarelli from Italy










Aussie- Copperridge's Fire N Bayouland	from US










Bouvier des Ardennes- Hasenhirsch Alpha from Finland










Rough Haired Dutch Shepherd- Yfke-Bente V.D. Eefdese Enk	from The Netherlands










White Pull- Cseri-Subas Gimes	from Slovakia










Schapendoes- Mc Marras Tomboy Twister from Sweden










Short Haired Pyrenean Shepherd- Tavelle Bleue De La Vallée Du Mouton from Austria










Tatra Shepherd- O'puce D'hermes from France









Cardigan Welsh Corgi- Waggerland Keep Smiling from The Netherlands


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

What's that called again with the GSD? Broken topline right? 

Love the Mudi, and the Tatra too.  The Bouvier des Ardennes is pretty too. It reminds me of a galgo x shepherd mix in a shelter I worked at though  

Do you have pics of: 

- Saarloos wolfdog 
- White Swiss shepherd 
- Long hair & short hair Dutch shepherd 
- Croatian sheepdog (would be nice to be able to compare with the Mudi. They always look so much alike to me) 
- Kuvasz


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Group 9*

Boston Terrier- Bogerudmyra's Yda from Norway










Chinese Crested- Rolana Family Interstellar from Russia










Coton de Tulear- Mi Toi's Icon from Puerto Rico










Papillon- Queenwing's Delicious Crisp from France










Phalane- Magic Sunrise Great Gentleman from Latvia










Longhaired Russian Toy- Stempfort Zavitushka Zavlekushka from Russia










Short Haired Russian Toy- Blueberry Nights Riviera Maya from Russia 










Tibetan Spaniel- Mow-Zow Voice Of Finland from Hungary










Tibetan Terrier- Valentino Garavani From Taste Of Ambrosia from Hungary











Pekingese- Livanda Faberge from Thailand


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Avie said:


> Do you have pics of:
> 
> - Saarloos wolfdog
> - White Swiss shepherd
> ...


Saarloos Wolfdog- Hope For The Future Di Fossombrone	from Italy










White Swiss Shepherd- Ataka Iz Beloy Brigady from Russia











Short Haired Dutch Shepherd- Udo V Treekzicht from The Netherlands










Kuvasz- Halasi-Pásztor Bátor from Hungary










Could not find pic of long coated dutch and the croatian sheepdog.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Too bad you couldn't find those, but thanks for posting those you did find.  

And man, that Saarloos looks like it doesn't want to be there.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Avie said:


> And man, that Saarloos looks like it doesn't want to be there.


Well you got to remember it is just one pic and it is not even a pic from this year's show. Almost all of the pics I am posting are not from this year's show.

Couple other pics


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

These threads are always wonderful, Chaos. Thank you!

Do you have a picture of the borzoi, saluki, or greyhound?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Group 1 Winners*

1) Bearded Collie- Ops I Did It Again Del Cuore Impavido from Russia










2) Portuguese Sheepdog- Noz Ii Do Casal Da Vinha from Portugal










3) Puli- Black'n Blue's Light My Fire from Italy










4)Maremma and Abruzzese Sheepdog-Raffaello Della Perla Maremmana from Italy


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

GoGoGypsy said:


> These threads are always wonderful, Chaos. Thank you!
> 
> Do you have a picture of the borzoi, saluki, or greyhound?


Greyhound is already posted

Saluki- Jamaalamir Djaal Lhilal	from Italy










Borzoi- Solovyev Talisman Gran Vencedor from Italy


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Well you got to remember it is just one pic and it is not even a pic from this year's show. Almost all of the pics I am posting are not from this year's show.


I guess I wasn't surprised. I've seen many Saarloos wolfdogs at dog shows and most, if not all, did not want to be there. The dog looks better in those other pictures you posted.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Group 9 Winners*

1) Miniature Poodle- Kudos Firework from Sweden










2) Long Haired Chihuahua- Toro Loco-Pl Di Rio Galeria from Italy










3)Maltese- Missis White Ettore Bassi from Italy










4) Pekingese-Livanda Faberge from Thailand


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Italian Breeds BIS*

1) Italian Greyhound- Lady Godiva Dei Raggi Di Luna from Italy










2) Maltese- Missis White Ettore Bassi from Italy










3) Bergamasco- Rukmini Dei Lupercali from Italy











4) Cane Corso- Brutus from Spain


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Junior BIS Winners*

1) Saluki- Toryburch Del Borghino from Italy 










2) Pug- Del Sur Andalusi Run´N Gun from Spain










3) Briard- Liriel Delle Nebbie Di Avalon from Italy










4) Bracco Italiano- Botero from Italy


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*BIS Winners*

1) Bearded Collie- Ops I Did It Again Del Cuore Impavido from Russia










2) Mini Poodle- Kudos Firework from Sweden










3) Italian Greyhound- Lady Godiva Dei Raggi Di Luna from Italy










4) Gordon Setter- Ludstar Frederick Frankenstein from Italy


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Day 4 Veteran Group Winners*

1) Border Collie- Borderline Country Champagne from Germany










2) Pembroke Corgi- Andvol Pinkerton from Russia










3) Puli- Cordmaker Hurdy Gurdy from Italy










4) Toy Poodle- Silkwind Moonlight At Zahir-N from Italy


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Other Group Winners Day 4*

Brace- http://results.wds2015.com/en/Wds/WdsSpecialGroupDetails/WDS/1-14

Breeders- http://results.wds2015.com/en/Wds/WdsSpecialGroupDetails/WDS/2-14

Minor Puppy- http://results.wds2015.com/en/Wds/WdsSpecialGroupDetails/WDS/3-14

Puppy- http://results.wds2015.com/en/Wds/WdsSpecialGroupDetails/WDS/4-14


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

WHOO! Groovy!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> WHOO! Groovy!


I guess it is safe to say, you like that dog.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Neat seeing some of the breeds we don't see often over here!

Love the pyrshep and the phalene (not terribly big on the pap for some reason). Love the mudi! What a stunner!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*A Few More Random BOBs from Today*

Czechloslovakian Vicak- Arimminum Geena Davis from Italy










Australian Kelpie- Catrina Black Mount Mckinkey from Czech Republic










Australian Cattle Dog- Queblue Aussie Icon from Italy











Belgian Malinois- Lois Lane Du Hameau St-Blaise from Belgium










Belgian Laekenois- Jadore D'eroudur from Belgium










Belgian Groenendael- Fernanda-G Des Loups De Mousette from Italy










French Bulldog- Locoloco De La Parure from Belgium










Griffin Bruxellois- Beauview Billy No Mates from Russia










Lowchen- Cossu's Orlando Bloom from Austria










Petit Brabancon- Super Luch Ot Nevskogo Hobbita from Russia


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

No tervuren? They're so pretty.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

cookieface said:


> No tervuren? They're so pretty.


Can not find a pic


----------



## SamiSaysRawr (May 26, 2012)

Do you have a pic of the Parson Russell Terrier winner?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

SamiSaysRawr said:


> Do you have a pic of the Parson Russell Terrier winner?


Amico Terrier's Florida Keys from Italy


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Not a breed I pay a lot of attention to, but that chinese crested is stunning. Nice body and awesome grooming.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

chaosisaweim said:


> eurasier- delhys yelcro des legendes de retz from france


What a gorgeous dog. I love the coat on this Eurasier



chaosisaweim said:


> *for jazzy*
> 
> mudi bob- köves-bérci betyár dongó from hungary
> 
> ...


I LOVE that Mudi. Really, love that Mudi. There's just something about so aesthetically about that dog.

The PyrShep is stunning, too. I'm huge fan of Blue Merles in the breed


chaosisaweim said:


> Longhaired russian toy- stempfort zavitushka zavlekushka from russia


Those ears!


----------



## Na-Tasha (Aug 13, 2014)

I don't want to derail the thread but I have a quick question about showing/placing. I read somewhere else that the Taiwan Dog was going to be in this show, the first official showing since the breed was accepted into the FCI. So I looked it up and there was one Taiwan Dog in the show and it received BOB. I then noticed that there were several other breeds who also just had one dog entered for their breed. So my question is this: If only one dog is entered for their breed, do they automatically get BOB, or just a ribbon or no placing at all if there is a flaw or problem with the dog structurally or some other problem that would be an issue if there were more than one dog entered for the breed? Just curious as to how this works.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Na-Tasha said:


> I don't want to derail the thread but I have a quick question about showing/placing. I read somewhere else that the Taiwan Dog was going to be in this show, the first official showing since the breed was accepted into the FCI. So I looked it up and there was one Taiwan Dog in the show and it received BOB. I then noticed that there were several other breeds who also just had one dog entered for their breed. So my question is this: If only one dog is entered for their breed, do they automatically get BOB, or just a ribbon or no placing at all if there is a flaw or problem with the dog structurally or some other problem that would be an issue if there were more than one dog entered for the breed? Just curious as to how this works.


Not derailing at all, and a good question. No they are not automatically BOB, a judge always has the option of witholding the ribbon, but there would have to be a legitimate issue for that to happen. If the dog seriously was not deserving of the ribbon, they would be doing a disservice to award it one. Withholding ribbons does not happen often, but I have seen it happen.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Canyx said:


> Not a breed I pay a lot of attention to, but that chinese crested is stunning. Nice body and awesome grooming.


I agree! They normally don't catch my eye, but that one is beautiful! I love that the skin is one color - I don't like the blotchy-looking skin. And how the coat contrasts with the skin...very neat looking dog


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Eurasier- Delhys Yelcro Des Legendes De Retz from France


Thanks for posting this! What a gorgeous dog!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Effisia said:


> Thanks for posting this! What a gorgeous dog!


Your welcome


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Found more pics of the Crested, baby till adult... REALLY cool how the coat lightened as it got older.

http://www.chinesecrested.no/en/registry/124209/Rolana.Family.Interstellar.html


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

heeheehee.....so cool looking. Reminds me of Jon Bon Jovi :becky:


----------



## Na-Tasha (Aug 13, 2014)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Not derailing at all, and a good question. No they are not automatically BOB, a judge always has the option of witholding the ribbon, but there would have to be a legitimate issue for that to happen. If the dog seriously was not deserving of the ribbon, they would be doing a disservice to award it one. Withholding ribbons does not happen often, but I have seen it happen.


Thanks for clearing that up for me!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Canyx said:


> Found more pics of the Crested, baby till adult... REALLY cool how the coat lightened as it got older.
> 
> http://www.chinesecrested.no/en/registry/124209/Rolana.Family.Interstellar.html


LOL Awwww it looked like a little naked ewok when it was a baby!!!

*@Chaos*, is there a redbone pic?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> LOL Awwww it looked like a little naked ewok when it was a baby!!!
> 
> *@Chaos*, is there a redbone pic?


Redbone's are not recognized by FCI. Sorry there will not be a pic. The only coonhound recognized is the Black and Tan.


Here is the Black and Tan though- Necku **** Crazy from Finland


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Best Junior Handler went to the US representative.

http://caninechronicle.com/world-news/2015-world-dog-show-milan-italy-junior-showmanship-results/


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Bummer. That's a nice looking B&T though!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> Bummer. That's a nice looking B&T though!


Well AKC has only recognized them for 6 years. Whereas the Black and Tan has been recognized for 70. Plus much like AKC there would have to be a population of them in the countries that make up FCI. There are breeds that individual FCI countries recognize but not FCI, because of small populations.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Well AKC has only recognized them for 6 years. Whereas the Black and Tan has been recognized for 70. Plus much like AKC there would have to be a population of them in the countries that make up FCI. There are breeds that individual FCI countries recognize but not FCI, because of small populations.


 Makes sense. Wow I didn't realize that B&Ts have been recognized by the AKC for that long.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> Makes sense. Wow I didn't realize that B&Ts have been recognized by the AKC for that long.


Yep recognized in 1945.


----------

